# La loi du genre



## La Marchesa

Ciao a tutti, eccomi di nuovo con un consiglio da chiedervi.
Il passaggio che vi riporto di seguito riguarda la descrizione di un quadro. Purtroppo non riesco a dare una giusta traduzione alle parole sottolineate. 
Secondo la legge del genere?

"Giaquinto a choisi de mettre en scène ce dernier acte: devant un grand édifice antique auquel mène un majesteux emmarchement, saint Nicolas domine tous les autre personnages de sa haute stature: puissant et digne il bénit ses visitateurs d'un geste tout de noblesse et de douceur: selon la loi du genre, les trois Stratélates expriment les différentes degrés de la reconnaissance et du respect."

Grazie anticipato


----------



## matoupaschat

Stereotipo? Modello convenzionale?


----------



## La Marchesa

Ciao Matou, 
mi piace di più modello convenzionale. 
P.s. ma è normale che in un testo francese venga fatto un uso spropositato dei due punti? Qui l'autore li usa addirittura tre volte. 
Grazie ancora =)


----------



## matoupaschat

A me piacciono i due punti, ma non li concateno mai così. Mi sembra comunque di ricordare quest'uso nei testi classici.
Torno su "la loi du genre"*:*  può benissimo essere "secondo la legge/le leggi del genere".


----------



## La Marchesa

Grande Matou =) 
Io invece non li uso molto, solo quando strettamente necessario. 

Anyway
I tre stratioti sono accusati di complotto nei confronti dell'imperatore, di conseguenza condannati a morte. San Nicola, sapendo della loro innocenza, appare in sogno a Costantino minacciandolo di scatenare una guerra se non rimedia a questa ingiustizia. Dopo di che ascoltati i tre generali e appurata la loro innocenza, li libera e ordina loro di andare dal vescovo di Mira per portargli dei doni a nome suo. 

Non so davvero come tradurlo. Lo renderei piuttosto con "stereotipo". Forse dopo un evento tale i generali esprimono i sentimenti di riconoscenza e rispetto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Secondo le convenzioni, i tre Stratioti ecc. ???


----------



## La Marchesa

Sì, penso di tradurlo così.


----------

